
With Tesla Entering Market, Hopes for Home Batteries Grow - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/14/business/international/with-tesla-entering-market-hopes-for-home-batteries-grow.html?mabReward=CTM
======
futuretext
Elon is amazing human being. Solar City, Tesla, SpaceX and now the home energy
market. It's trendy (and expensive), but at the end of the day I think it can
help to draw more attention to the space and environmental consciousness.
Hopefully it's not just a fad...

